# Looking for Japanese-English Translator



## G-Birkin (Jun 8, 2014)

Hello pepz,

I'm trying to translate the more recent Sindoll comics (Re-Temptation and Love-Stal 2),but I need someone who knows japanese to help me.The job gonna be shared in credits where the person who helped gonna be tagged as translator and me as editor.

If someone can help me,post below.


----------

